# Bucket Truck Building???



## jnorrie (Nov 9, 2006)

How do I go about ordering a Cab & Chassis, Chip Box upfit and Aerial Bucket (W/H 55'-60')??? And usually about how much (Ballpark) does a new bucket truck with upfits go for??? Or would I be better off getting a used one to start out?


----------



## John464 (Nov 9, 2006)

take your pick 

http://www.lewisutilitytrucks.net/NEW BUCKET TRUCKS SPECS. WEB .htm


XT55



UNDER
BRAND NEW TRUCK & BOOM
GMC, C7500, WHITE

CDL
XT55/HI-RANGER TEREX TELELECT
C7 CAT DIESEL, 6SP, 11R22.5


DUMP & CHIP/ 60 FT WH
MILES 000, GVW 26,000, HYD BRAKES


OVER CENTER/ INSULATED 
VEH.ID#


TOOL CIRCUITRY



FLAT BED 108, 90 OR 84CA
2006 REAR MT PRICE: $84,500.00 



2006 UNDER CDL PRICE: $84,500.00





**
BRAND NEW TRUCK & BOOM
INT, 4300, WHITE


XT55/HI-RANGER TEREX TELELECT
DT466 DIESEL, 6SP, 11R22.5


DUMP & CHIP/ 60 FT WH
GVW 25990 OVER CDL, HYD BRAKES


OVER CENTER/ INSULATED 
VEH.ID#


TOOL CIRCUITRY
2007 DUMP PRICE: $84,500.00



2007 UNDER CDL PRICE: $86,500.00



2007 INT, FLATBED, A/C, RADIO 



PRICE: $87,500.00

XT60



**
BRAND NEW TRUCK & BOOM
GMC C7500, WHITE


XT60/HI-RANGER TEREX TELELECT
C7 CAT DIESEL, 6SP, 11-22.5, 


DUMP & CHIP/ 65 FT WH/
MILES -000 GVW 33,000, HYD BRAKES


OVER CENTER/ INSULATED 
VIN# 



2006 FLATBED, A/C, RADIO PRICE: $89,500.00



REAR MT/FLATBED PRICE: $88,500.00





**
BRAND NEW TRUCK & BOOM
INT 4300, WHITE


XT60/HI-RANGER TEREX TELELECT
DT466 DIESEL, 6SP, 11-22.5, 


DUMP & CHIP/ 65 FT WH/
GVW 33000, HYD BRAKES


OVER CENTER/ INSULATED 
FLATBED, GVW: 31000


TOOL CIRCUITRY
2007 PRICE: $89,500.00



2007 AUTOMATIC PRICE: $100,500.00



REAR MT/FLAT PRICE: $89,500.00



2007 W/AC & RADIO / AIR BRAKES, AUTO



PRICE: $101,500.00

XT60/70 ELEVATOR



XT60/70 HI-RANGER TEREX TELELECT
GMC, C8500, WHITE,

**
DUMP & CHIP/ELEVATOR
C7 CAT DIESEL, 6SP, 12-22.5


60/70 ELEVATOR/65/75FT WH
MILES 000, GVW 36,600, AIR BRAKES


OVER CENTER/INSULATED
2006, A/C, RADIO PRICE: $116,500.00 


TOOL CIRCUITRY
2006, AUTOMATIC PRICE: $125,000.00 



REAR MT/FLATBED PRICE: $115,500.00





**
XT60/70 HI-RANGER TEREX TELELECT
INT, 4700, WHITE


DUMP & CHIP/60/70 ELEVATOR
DT466 DIESEL, 6SP, 12-22.5


65/75FT WH
MILES 000, GVW 33,000, AIR BRAKES


OVER CENTER/INSULATED
2006 PRICE: $117,500.00


TOOL CIRCUITRY
2006 AUTOMATIC PRICE: $126,000.00



REAR MT/FLATBED PRICE: $116,500.00


----------



## jazak (Nov 9, 2006)

Got a rear mount 75' elevator manufactured by Forestry Equipment of Virginia mounted on a 2006 F-750 XLT, auto, all options, all hydrolic, toolboxes, strobes, ext. Came out to around $125,000.

2006 F-650 XLT 14' chipper dump, again all options. $70,000

*BTW International came out to the same on both trucks.*
Hope this helps.


----------



## diltree (Nov 9, 2006)

If you are going to get a forestry package....don't get a 55' lift.....get a 65' lift from aerial lift of conn...or a 70' lift from hi-ranger...they will hold there resale value and the extra height and side reach Will prove to be extremely valuable.......the entire package will go for between $115,00-$130,000, depending on the options you get with the package. I would personally go with aerial lift of conn mainly because of superior service.



www.dillontree.com


----------



## jazak (Nov 9, 2006)

The only problem I have with Aerial Lift of Conn is how the make the 75'. The truck has to be long and like the whole body has to go up. The extension size are so different and FEVAs folds like several scissors so that you don't need a long wheel base like the A.L.C. I know that you can get A.L.C 75' without it beign a tandem axle but the wheel base is still very long compared to a FEVA unit. Look at the pics I uploaded it will show what I mean. For anything less then a 75' A.L.C are great.


----------



## jnorrie (Nov 13, 2006)

*Thank You all*

Wow, these responses are great... I appreciate all the help guys...
One more quick question... does anybody know if there is a leasing company available for bucket/chip trucks???


----------



## jonseredbred (Nov 13, 2006)

jazak said:


> The only problem I have with Aerial Lift of Conn is how the make the 75'. The truck has to be long and like the whole body has to go up. The extension size are so different and FEVAs folds like several scissors so that you don't need a long wheel base like the A.L.C. I know that you can get A.L.C 75' without it beign a tandem axle but the wheel base is still very long compared to a FEVA unit. Look at the pics I uploaded it will show what I mean. For anything less then a 75' A.L.C are great.




the benefit of the ALC over the terex is that with the long elevator it will give you another set up position without moving truck. if you are pruning street tree's you can raise the elevator and be in position another 14' away from your first set up. you cant do it with the scissors lift.


----------



## BostonBull (Nov 13, 2006)

The co. I work for uses all FEVA built Hi ranger units. All the booms are the same 60'. I run a Forestry package which is convenient for the two man crew I am on. The others are all rear mount 75'. The Hi rangers are nice because If you are pinned out and need to get up 5' higher you simply use the control to raise the scissor lift up and you know that you are going to go straight up from where you are.

The ALC is a nice boom. the branches roll of it much easier. The downside is their elevator system. If you are working off the back and need the elevator it not only lifts you up, but also pushes you toward your work which will ALWAYS require you to move one or both of the booms to compensate for this.
IF you have a 75 ALC set-up as in that picture above. You have a truck that loses ground no matter which side of the truck you work off of. The back it pulls you up and away from your work. The side it pulls you away from your work. The front and automatically you lose almost TEN feet of reach because of the nose of the truck!

I come from a linesman background and prefer the feel and stability of a nice square steel boom. Hi-ranger, Telelect, whatever name you know them by have always been synonymous in the line industry as solid steady booms with a pistol grip that can be feathered. ALC still uses TOGGLES to operate the boom! A pistol grip is far superior but costs more to produce and maintain.

Here is one of our buckets from the co. I work for...bfore we had i lettered up. Scroll down and you will see the pistol grip and the shroter whelbase.

http://www.raymondbucketguys.com/Mayer Tree/Mayer.htm


----------



## diltree (Nov 14, 2006)

jonseredbred said:


> the benefit of the ALC over the terex is that with the long elevator it will give you another set up position without moving truck. if you are pruning street tree's you can raise the elevator and be in position another 14' away from your first set up. you cant do it with the scissors lift.



Correct, this also proves to be extremely valuable when rigging for large take downs, and setting different rigging points with your line. Plus the aerial lift of conn elevator, will last forever, I have doubts about the durability of those high rangers.......they seem flimsy



www.dillontree.com


----------

